# Arcor Spamblocker und Ebay



## Jahnsi (18 Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe meinen Spamblocker bei Arcor eingerichtet, da ich seit einiger Zeit dermaßen zugemüllt werde, daß es mir bald keinen Spaß mehr macht, nach Emails zu sehen. Ich habe die Wörter aus den Betreff-Zeilen in den Filter kopiert, was an sich auch ganz gut klappt. Leider filtert mir Arcor neuerdings aber leider auch sämtliche Emails von Ebay und anderen Absendern heraus, obwohl diese im Betreff nach wiederholter Prüfung meinerseits keine von denen im Filter stehenden gleichen Wörter enthalten. Selbst die spezielle Freigabe der verschiedenen Ebay-Absender verhindert nicht, daß alles von Ebay sprichwörtlich "im Müll" landet.

Kennt dieses Problem jemand und kann mir vielleicht einen Tip geben?

Viele Grüße...und Dank an die BEtreiber dieses tollen Forums

Jahnsi


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: Arcor Spamblocker und Ebay*

Lege dir eine neue e-Mail-Adresse zu, empfehlenswert ist eine, die du nur für eBay verwendest. Die alte löschen oder ignorieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: Arcor Spamblocker und Ebay*

Ich hab's bei ARCOR folgendermassen gelöst:

Filterregel:

Eingehende Nachrichten für Ihre E-Mail Adresse <[email protected]>, die im <Absender> den Text <@> enthalten, werden <sofort gelöscht>.

Diese Filterregel legst Du für den unveränderlichen Haupt E-mail Namen an.

Nun legst Du Dir einfach Aliases an und nutzt nur noch diese Aliases. Die kannst Du dann auch jederzeit wieder löschen und neue anlegen.


that's all


----------

